# Anyone else on Facebook ?



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Are any of our members on Facebook?

I've recently joined Facebook and it's been really entertaining, getting me back in touch with old friends. Some of us talk a lot while others like the goofy quiz things they have, but as a checkpoint that makes us closer, it's a good time. What's been best is to see pictures of the families of the people I knew as kids when I worked with them in little league, the Boy Scouts or the youth groups. I'm Uncle Dennis to a whole new generations of babies and I love it. Facebook did that for me.

If you would like to connect, let me know. You can look me up on Facebook by my name, Dennis Miller. 

Anyone else?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm there Luke Surtees I'll look you up next time I'm on there Dennis.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi dennis do want to look for me because there is like 8 dennis millers that dont have photos so I dont know which one you are


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm the one playing a guitar. I think there's a way to filter the search, so if you ask for Dennis Miller and then tell it look in Miami, it should find me.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I think i found you with a guitar and a green shirt.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

That's me... a few years ago at a friend's house in San Diego. That guitar is the Taylor T5 prototype. It was an expensive little bit of fun because once I'd played it, I wanted one... I'm going to get my wife or daughter to take a new picture of me with a golf club instead of a guitar. Or maybe both...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

you should be playing the guitar with a golf club that would be cool! I thought it looked like a very nice guitar


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Actually, I thought of that... holding the guitar like a violin or a cello and bowing it with a golf club.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yep thats the picture you need on your profile:headbang:


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I to have found alot of friends on facebook, next time I'm on I'll look you up. I have been playing guitar for 15 yrs I also play drums bass banjo piano.....lol I love music.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

ok we can get dennis playing guitar with a golf club and you playing the drum with some clubs to our golf band is coming along nicely I think Bob can be the roady!


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Lol that's great, Our albumcould be called: The first cut


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I like the title!


----------

